# Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate



## D.Cohn (Nov 1, 2005)

Would it be effective for me to mix some Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate in with my regular gravel? I plan on buying a 20lb bag and mixing it with my cheap gravel because I read that good substrate is important for healthy plants.I just dont know how effective it will be if it is mixed in with the gravel I have now. I think it would be better than just gravel,what do you guys think?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

it wouldn't hurt, that is for sure. It won't solve all your problems either. You have to read about taking care of plants. 
There are many ways to have a healthy planted tank, but the key is balancing light, nutrients, and CO2. 
What sort of planted tank are you interested in doing? 
I can tell you that I just bought a 50lb bag of soilmaster select 'Charcoal' for 17$ that will be enough for my 75g tank. I found it at Lesco gardening center. Stuff works fantastic, looks great, it is cheap, and if your Lesco doesn't have it in charcoal color, they will order it for you at no extra charge. 
I bought flourite for my 1st planted tank, now i kind of regret it due to the $$
But then soilmaster is lightwieght, so if you pour water in your tank after water changes quickly, it will blow all over the place.


----------



## D.Cohn (Nov 1, 2005)

This is my tank as of now,except the big swords seem to have yellowed a bit since I took these pics or maybe its just me.Its a 55 gallon and I have 80 watts of light and no co2.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

you are fine with no CO2 with your lights. Try to keep the water from splashing the surface too much, that is all. 
Swords love taking in nutrients from the roots. Maybe some root tabs, or some iron will help the yellowing. Eco-complete would help, but I for 1 am not going to go with $$ substrate any more with stuff like soilmaster out there. 
I'm setting it up tomorrow. 1st a pre soaked layer of canadian sphagnum peat, then a small cap of soilmaster, then adding filter water/squeezing out the sponges in it, then the final cap of the substrate. Should work excellent if I don't disturb it too much


----------



## D.Cohn (Nov 1, 2005)

I just got back from the fish store with 2, 20lb bags of eco-complete.When I add this it will be 50% gravel and 50% eco-complete.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Keep us posted on your progress! I would love to see you successfully run your tank with healthy plants!
I've posted this all over the place, now I'm posting it here, because it answers a ton of questions concearning low light tank setups.. I am setting up a tank like THIS today in fact!


----------



## D.Cohn (Nov 1, 2005)

I ended up layering the substrate under the gravel so the plant roots can grow into it.Hopefully this works out ok.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Should work out great for ya


----------

